# Dundee Old railway line



## Smellycat (Aug 28, 2008)

its amazing what you find when you have a look around you. I've done a couple of posts on old railway stations etc, due to the fact that i found an old book and decided to go exploring. Anyway, It seems there was an old station in Dundee (Dundee east) which used to sit down at the harbour. From looking at the old photos i recognised roughly where it used to be and went hunting....this is what i found....

The old railway station








inside the old station. if you look carefully at the end of the railway track you can see a couple of buffers to 
stop the trains.








And surprise surprise, although the building is long gone, the buffers and some of the track still exists






some of the old track hidden away under old bushes etc






some of the old track in what is now a car park







just a quick explore, but thanks for looking.


----------



## Neosea (Aug 28, 2008)

Cool find, nice detective work.


----------



## smiffy (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmmmm..... Dundee hey? had me a bit of a night there.... getting on fer nearly 20 years ago..........Had a bit of a disagreement with the boys in blue....hhhmmmmmm.......not a bad chap yer Sheriff though....sorta saw my side of the matter...sorta ! ......... heheheheh ! 
Hey...............Is that old hulk of a sailing ship still in the harbour down by the bridge???
It was a night club fer a while I think ????


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 29, 2008)

Love seeing history in the bits and bobs that are still left lying about. Interesting stuff!


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 29, 2008)

I guess it was the end of the line for that station. Sorry!
Very interesting though. I think the old station looked very "French". Good find.


----------



## projectzip (Aug 29, 2008)

This sort of explore is exactly why I love this pastime!
Nice one two thumbs up from me!


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 29, 2008)

Very good detective Smellycat.


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 2, 2008)

in the depths of waverley station there happens to be a clock laying there and on it in wee leeters says 
"dundee station" wonder if that clock in the pic is the same but old station clocks look alike


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not an expert, but the railways around Dundee were affected by the opening of the Tay Bridges (the 1st collapsed).

This meant that trains from Edinbrugh didn't have to either go via Perth or be taken over the river on a train ferry.

The pillars from the 1st bridge can still be seen at high tide.


----------



## urbtography (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow really nice detective work, following old photos to find what remains, wonder why they just left the track though, odd.


----------



## Squirrelking (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, Dundee's come along a lot in 5 years, got cars and everything now! 

Nice find, almost Urban Archeology Exploring. Have a thing for old stations and such, always wanted to do the piles and piles of Glasgow ones...


----------

